

Ask HN: why are you staying up so late? - jw2013

What makes you staying up so late? Hacking on cool side project? Reading random tech news? I am curious what makes hackers (or you) staying up so late.
======
anthony_franco
For me there's many less distractions at night.

Less articles on Hacker News. Less FB posts from friends. Less news updates.
Less tweets. Less friends on my gchat. Less events happening around my city.

So you have no choice than to buckle down and code.

------
lutusp
> What makes you staying up so late?

1\. Natural night-owl, always have been.

2\. Can think more clearly at night, fewer distractions. Some problems get
sorted out late at night because the noise level is lower.

3\. Getting old, want to maximize the usefulness of my time. Plenty of time to
sleep when I'm dead. :)

